# Tamper size



## zipfly (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi, just bought a gaggia evolution and was looking to get a tamper while waiting for delivery. Does anyone know what size I will need? hoping for 58mm as this seems to be the most common.

Thanks

Dave


----------

